# If I only had a buck



## Karl_TN (Jul 20, 2019)

Took these pics last week on the military base where I work.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 20, 2019)

That is how it looked at North Fort Hood 2 weeks before season. But when season started they were scarce.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks like my backyard except maybe a little better...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 21, 2019)

Awwwww now y'all made me jealous!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 21, 2019)

Rocky at least you might be able to get those in season. Navy, Army and Marine folks on this base here so these deer are well guarded. Actually several years ago the base had a lottery drawing for bow hunters only, but the deer quickly figured which of the limited areas to avoid so very few were taken. I'm worried inbreeding or CWD might become a problem with these deer because there are so many. Seems no one wants to manage the bow hunts anymore after the last guy left, but at least it has been great for taking pics the last few years.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Camp Blanding down here is heavily sought after. LOTS of nice bucks, Archery and Gun Season tags there, have to walk in is the only problem. 

But, yeah... 1 or 2 of those in my backyard are subject to wind up in the freezer if they cooperate. Now that I have schooled the wife and mother-in-law, and got them to quit massacring the venison, they've decided we could probably use some more of that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice pictures. They look to have big racks. Are they little deer? Just reminds me of a time I was proud of a 180 pound doe I took many moons ago to be quickly brought down when seeing a 270 pounder a neighbor got from the big woods (Maine). Never seen so many 300 pound + until Maine.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Deer in my pictures are not large by any means. 150 lb buck around here is BIG! 

And, yes I do understand where you're coming from with the 300 lb pounders. Didn't weigh the deer, but I tipped the scales at 275 at the time. North Dakota buck here.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Well... since there seems to be a lot of folks thinks he looks cool hanging upside down... Want to say he green scored 157 5/8 gross, 155 5/8 after deductions.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

